# اطلب مساعدة بعناوين شركات تنتج الواح الطاقة الشمسية



## أم عبدالله الحلو (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم استفساري هو عن *عناوين شركات تنتج الواح الطاقة الشمسية* بالكويت بالدرجة الاولى او اي وكيل بالخارج للتوريد باقصى سرعة ممكنة لتركيب لوحة فرعية تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية لمهبط طائرات:18:


----------



## أم عبدالله الحلو (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم استفساري هو عن *عناوين شركات تنتج الواح الطاقة الشمسية* بالكويت بالدرجة الاولى او اي وكيل بالخارج للتوريد باقصى سرعة ممكنة لتركيب لوحة فرعية تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية لمهبط طائرات:18:


----------



## مصعد هندسي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مهندس اعمل بالدمام - السعودية ، لدينا وكالة المانية للطاقة الشمسية.

اذا كان بالامكان ارسال المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة لهذه الالواح ، حتى يتم دراستها لكم و توريدها لكم اذا اردتم ذلك .

لنا عودة معكم ان شاالله


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا أقدم لك ما تريدين من اللوحات الشمسية للإنارة 
لكل وسائل النقل ( الخطوط الحديدية والمطارات والاتصالات .....) 
عنواني في الصفحة الخامسة من الموضوع التالي : 
كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة

أنا على استعداد تام لتأمين المطلوب حسب المواصفات ومن كل الأنواع وحسب الرغبة في المنشأ ( صيني ، هندي ، أوربي، ألماني ، إيطالي ، بلجيكي .....) وطبعاً الاختلاف سيكون في التقنية والأسعار ..


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 نوفمبر 2008)

على حد علمي لايوجد مصانع تجميع لوحات الطاقة الشمسية في الكويت إنما في السعودية والإمارات فقط....


----------



## أم عبدالله الحلو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين يا اخوان و يا ريت تزودوني برقم مركز العمل للتواصل و شكرا


----------



## مصعد هندسي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

انا المهندس حسن من السعودية بالمنطقة الشرقية (الدمام)

موبايل : 


لدينا افضل الوكالات العالمية في هذا المجال
 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 نوفمبر 2008)

عصام نورالدين - شركة التقنيات المتطورة - سوريا - حلب - 
هاتف:

عنواني في الصفحة الخامسة من الموضوع التالي : 
كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## أم عبدالله الحلو (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و انشاء الله نتواصل حسب حاجة العمل


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور عن تطبيقات الاستخدام*

في الخطوط الحديدية يوجد استعمالات كثيرة :


القسم الأول : الإشارات

1


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور عن تطبيقات الاستخدام*

في الخطوط الحديدية يوجد استعمالات كثيرة :


القسم الأول : الإشارات

2


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور عن تطبيقات الاستخدام*

في الخطوط الحديدية يوجد استعمالات كثيرة :


القسم الثاني : الاتصالات


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور عن تطبيقات الاستخدام*

توليد الكهرباء لعربات القطار التي تبقى متروكة على الخطوط لغايات مختلفة مثل التخزين أو الصيانة الطارئة .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور عن تطبيقات الاستخدام*

وفي الفضاء


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

Eng.Ahmed Almohamadi

from Climatech Company 
Mob: ----------------------
KSA - Ryadh
www.Climatech-sa.com

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## zzzccc (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي عصام 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا التوضيح


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 ديسمبر 2008)

أهلاً بك أخي zzzccc


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

يبدو أن أسرع وقت ممكن سيتجاوز الشهرين ........يا زميلة أم عبدالله الحلو.......

متى الوعد , أم انه قد تم تأمين المطلوب ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد الطيب الفضل (30 مايو 2009)

م. حسن ارجو الإفادة لنظام طاقة شمسية يعمل لتشغيل كمبيوتر غيرمحمول+ لمبة + مروحه لمدةسبع ساعات 
المطلوب خمسين وحدة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (30 مايو 2009)

السيد محمد الطيب الفضل 
الكلفة عند تشغيل النظام لمدة 7 ساعات ستصل إلى 200 يورو ......


----------



## عصام نورالدين (31 مايو 2009)

عفواً : الرقم ينقصه صفر 
الكلفة 2000 يورو


----------



## ابو محمد الحارث (24 ديسمبر 2009)

يوجد مصنع لالواح الطاقة الشمسية في الاردن ت---------------- جاسر الاصفر/بتقنية يابانية وبدأ الانتاج والحمد لله رب العالمين ومستعدين للتعاون والله الموفق

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## mknworld (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخت ام عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يوجد وكيل حصري للشرق الاوسط وافريقيا لمنتجات الطاقة الشمسية وهو موجود بالمملكة العربية السعودية واسمه مجموعة البدائل الراقية.
بامكانك دخول موقع الوكيل الالكتروني وارسال طلبك بالضغط على اتصل بنا وسوف يتم التواصل بعد استلام طلبك لمعرفة المواصفات المطلوبة وتزويدك بالسعر النهائي لها
وبالنسبة للمواصفات فهي مرنة جدا وعلى حسب ماتحتاجينه مع وجود ضمان وخدمة مابعد البيع

انا تعاملت مع هذه المجموعة وبصراحة منتجاتهم جودتها جدا ممتازة

هذا رابط الموقع

http://www.albdail.com/?P=12


مع اطيب تحياتي


----------



## ابو عزام f16 (1 مارس 2010)

يمكن دمج الطاقة الشمسية وتقنية النانو


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## وائل الحمزاوي (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم عزيزي السائل
انت سألت نحن لدينا الاجابة فالدينا وكالة الواح الطاقة الشمسية من هونكونك التي تخص العراق والامارات وايران وهي على مواصفات عالمية عالية الجودة وبسعر مغري .اذا كان لديكم اوعن طريقكم ندخل السوق ونتعاون ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## وائل الحمزاوي (21 مايو 2010)

الواح الطاقة الشمسية 
شركة داخل دبي متخصصة في مجال انواع الواح الطاقة الشمسية بمواصفات عالمية وبسعر مغري


----------



## Sayed Omar (26 يونيو 2010)

اود التواصل السريع على البريد الالكترونى " [email protected] " ارجو ارسال البريد الالكترونى الخاص بك للتواصل معا


----------



## أيام الصبا (21 يوليو 2010)

الحمدالله في طلب كتير على الخلايا الشمسية


----------



## usaert (29 مارس 2011)

اريد اسم شركه في الامارات شغالة في الخلايا السمشية ضروري


----------



## ammar hussain (21 أبريل 2011)

مفيدة بشكل وبكل مكان خارجي


----------



## م.عبدالله الطائي (29 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو منك اخي العزيز ارسال بعض الملفات والاسعار والمواصفات عن هذه المظومات


----------



## خالد رفعت سعد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

عندى وكاله من اسبانيا ومستعد لتوريد اى خامات او اجهزه تخص الطاقه الشمسيه

*******

ممنوع وضع اعلانات عن طريق وضع رقم الهاتف

يمكنك مراسلة صاحب الموضوع برسالة خاصة


----------



## حسام الحسني (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## أبو حميد الليبي (1 فبراير 2012)

وائل الحمزاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم عزيزي السائل
> انت سألت نحن لدينا الاجابة فالدينا وكالة الواح الطاقة الشمسية من هونكونك التي تخص العراق والامارات وايران وهي على مواصفات عالمية عالية الجودة وبسعر مغري .اذا كان لديكم اوعن طريقكم ندخل السوق ونتعاون ومن الله التوفيق




--------------------------------

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا أخي وائل نعم أريد أن تدخل لسوق الليبي عن طريقي


----------



## أبو حميد الليبي (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
أتمنى من أي أخ عنده إمكانية التعاون في أي برنامج من برامج الطاقة البديلة داخل ليبيا أن يعلمني بذلك حتى نحاول وضع بصمة في إحدى مشاريع الطاقة البديلة 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedyou (11 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
ماهي المواصفات التي دائماً تطلب للمقارنة ولمعرفة كفاءة المنتج
مع تقديري واحترامي للجميع


----------

